# Plastering gable end walls



## kildon (16 Mar 2013)

Hi,

we have been advised to replaster our gable end walls by a family friend after we noticed cracks in the plasterwork of the 2 gable ends. He reckons it would cost about 6k. It's a 2 storey detached houses, both gable ends go to chimney height.

Any idea of cost?

It doesn't look great but we could live with it if it wasn't going to impact on the inside of the house. The question is what might happen if it got worse?

cheers
K


----------



## Dermot (16 Mar 2013)

Are the cracks serious. I would get the opinion of a structural engineer if the cracks are serious.  You could end up just "papering over cracks". and wasting money.


----------



## kildon (17 Mar 2013)

A structural engineer has said that it is cosmetic damage and could cost up to 6k to fix

i spoke to a plasterer over the phone and he said it would cost about 2.5k


----------

